# How many water fowl are you seeing ?



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

We are in banks / Jackson / franklin county in NE GA. 
We are only seeing 0 too 15 ducks a morning. 
I'm not trying to scout I'm hunting private land for the safety of my kids. Just wanted to get an idea of the numbers out there. Is it just me or are numbers lower this year than last.  Last year in the same spots we saw hundreds.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 16, 2014)

I think it's "Climate Change", and there're migrating from South to North but don't worry as soon as the season is over they'll be coming home to MATE and HATCH out little ones!!!!


----------



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol. Still having fun with low numbers.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2014)

our numbers have dropped off significantly in the last week. Matter of fact, last Saturday was the slowest I have ever seen it where I was hunting.

Need some weather to bring some birds back.


----------



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm new to duck hunting last year was my first.  Do we need colder weather or warmer ?  Colder I assume.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy2516 said:


> I'm new to duck hunting last year was my first.  Do we need colder weather or warmer ?  Colder I assume.



Colder, much colder. Need a hard freeze up north to close up some of the water pushing ducks down.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I haven't seen much at all in the last few weeks. The coast is pretty barren compared to last year. Maybe it'll be a late season this year but man do we need some serious weather soon...


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 16, 2014)

I haven't seen a duck while hunting in two weeks.................. I've been working too much. 

Seriously I haven't seen any thing promising in any of the lakes, ponds and swamps I pass commuting to and from work the last few days to a week now. They're usually a good indicator of whether or not there are decent numbers of other than woodies around.


----------



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would be happy with woodies myself. All I've got this year is two mergansers a common and a hooded and a woodcock lol. Still a lot of fun better than sleeping


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Dec 16, 2014)

I had duty this weekend with my Army National Guard unit  in Augusta and I watched flock after flock Sunday morning flying (I would assume along the Savannah River). Now they were SKY HIGH and all I could do was stand out front of our Armory and watch them. Seriously I saw more ducks on Sunday morning than I have in four years of hunting the swamp at our club (granted it’s not huge). I've never been to Arkansas duck hunting but I would say this was a glimpse of what it’s like. As a small swamp duck hunter shooting wood ducks, this was pretty amazing to watch.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 16, 2014)

We can stay in the 50s for all I care just as long as they freeze in the Carolinas and north of that we will see some birds.


----------



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for your service coach. Has anyone been hunting in the evening thought about trying it today. Right now actually


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 16, 2014)

Around 70 ducks and over 120 geese last week.  Not all in range, of course.  But got 4 ducks and 3 geese that morning.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy2516 said:


> I'm new to duck hunting last year was my first.  Do we need colder weather or warmer ?  Colder I assume.



Depends on where you are.

We need cold weather up north.  Cold enough to lock up the lakes so the ducks don't have water.  Then we need a good snow down through the midwest so that all grain fields are covered.  

Without water and grain, the ducks and geese will show up in the south in greater numbers.  We really don't need it to be extremely cold here, just need those factors north of us.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 16, 2014)

We need freeze up north to get them moving.


----------



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm in the water now jumped a couple on the way in heard some wood ducks


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 16, 2014)

got to remember ga isn,t in the main flyway normally takes some real cold weather to see much in the way of ducks around here a few woodies ringneck and the occasional mallard


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 16, 2014)

deerbuster said:


> Colder, much colder. Need a hard freeze up north to close up some of the water pushing ducks down.



This will help a bunch.. I have been seeing a few Mallards. ringers , A lot of hoodies. a few Geese. We need colder temps to get the geese off the Golf courses and get them in the wheat fields......


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunday morning a few Woodies out of range.  Geese did not move much at all where I am at.  Monday morning, different story.  Had Woodies buzzing the blind.  Had one land in my decoys.  Shot a Woodie Drake at 7:58 am.  the latest I have ever shot a woodie.

Then the best of all.  Saw three large groups of Mallards in our area for the first time this year.  No shots, but they were there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw woodies early and have not seen many sence in my swamp.                     

I do not hunt ducks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2014)

We have been killing them fairly steady since opening day. More puddle ducks than diver though. This time last year i was up to my eyeballs in redheads...... This year i have seen about 8 so far.


----------



## Billy2516 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok guys and gals.  just saw the most ducks in thirty min than I have ever saw in GA I thought I was on real foot lake. BUT most showed up after shooting hours where over so only took one woody. Mallards wood-ducks  mergansers     Ps. I didn't shoot the woody


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yea numbers are down for me as well.. We'll see what the next couple of weeks brings


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Dec 17, 2014)

Billy2516 said:


> Ok guys and gals.  just saw the most ducks in thirty min than I have ever saw in GA I thought I was on real foot lake. BUT most showed up after shooting hours where over so only took one woody. Mallards wood-ducks  mergansers     Ps. I didn't shoot the woody



That's awesome.  I've been wanting to try an evening hunt but just haven't done it. Might just have to give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 17, 2014)

Saw about 600+ ringers sitting on the watershed the other day. Wish I could hunt it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2014)

Few birds here and there, but with the no-till farming practices up north of Georgia, we really need snow to cover the food supply now to move the ducks.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 17, 2014)

We have seen steady numbers up until last week and so far this week then it was like everything vanished.  My crew and myself that hunt together have yet to find the woodies.  We NORMALLY have them pegged and have one or two good shoots on them, but so far they have managed to elude us which is surprising.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Dec 17, 2014)

Found a few woodies to hunt in the morning. Its been sparse the last 2 weeks. Lakes arent holding birds. Usually every year we get a decent push week of christmas and then after that its decent to finish out the season. Most of my woodie holes havent really produced yet either.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 18, 2014)

I know we scouted probably 10 miles of river today looking in several big bays and pockets and seen maybe 100 ducks. need a good push.My group got spoiled after the first 2 weekends


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 18, 2014)

#'s are average for me , with woodies, BWT, and ringers being the majority  .havent seen hardly any mallards yet !?? Did bag a nice Wigeon Wednesday morning . I have seen a big increase over the last 3-4 days . I Hunt private and public land  around the CSRA


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 22, 2014)

New ducks moving in saw 50+ woodies this morning in a swamp that usually has a dozen bad part is I was hunting alone got my three drakes and just watched the others was quite a show


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 23, 2014)

Billy2516 said:


> We are in banks / Jackson / franklin county in NE GA.
> We are only seeing 0 too 15 ducks a morning.
> I'm not trying to scout I'm hunting private land for the safety of my kids. Just wanted to get an idea of the numbers out there. Is it just me or are numbers lower this year than last.  Last year in the same spots we saw hundreds.



I used to go duck hunting and have a few flights circle and circle and come or go, we'd take a toddy. Then I get home tired out and get on the couch, close my eyes and see ducks circling for hours till I woke back up good. Like the Bible says, Old men see visions and young men dream dreams or something like that.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 23, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Few birds here and there, but with the no-till farming practices up north of Georgia, we really need snow to cover the food supply now to move the ducks.



Amen bro.

Dang no-till!! 
State of the Art stuff developed down hyar, By us.  KMC, flutes and coulters , in none other than Alabumer no less. 

Dey need to run out of habitat up there so they can get on down hyar so we can have a whack at 'em.. We'll sho 'em, DYankee ducks.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been seeing in the 100k- 200k range.  But I travel to find them


----------



## across the river (Dec 23, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Few birds here and there, but with the no-till farming practices up north of Georgia, we really need snow to cover the food supply now to move the ducks.



They have been no tilling for years. The problem right now is there is  less snow cover up North now than there was early to mid-November.  It hasn't been below freezing in much of the Northern states (or even lower Canda) except for over night, so nothing is really frozen up yet.   Last year at this time half of the great lakes we frozen over,  and this year the water temps are still in the 40s.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 23, 2014)

We found a good group of mallards and woodies to hunt in the morning.  Probably 120ish birds on a half acre of water.  We are just praying they hold tight in the storms and don't all come in at once.  If they do right, it will probably be our best shoot of the year.


----------



## jonathon27 (Dec 23, 2014)

Saw probably 70 mallards a couple shovelers and a dozen or so woodies and hoodies this am. Got a couple green heads before the storm came in and packed up by 8:15.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 23, 2014)

One of our swamps had 500 leave for Roost Yesterday. Just hope they return in the morning.

Every where else  they've moved on.

Hope tmrw is a good day for a lot of Folks, Happy holidays be safe keep a right frame of mind on the water if you go.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 23, 2014)

Starting to sound like numbers are picking up across the state.  Hopefully we all will have a good weekend.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Good luck boys!


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 1, 2015)

#s was picking up for me been hunting solo latly. But all at once gone. Gonna try a smal swamp in the morn and see if I can add some woodies to the bag off goodies.    Ps. I have a couple off mergansers in the fridge any recipes out there that dosent include cow pies.  I thought about making jerky out of them. Idk


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 1, 2015)

For you guys who love to hunt ducks. There is a place called Vineland, NJ with millions of ducks every year. Have a friend take a canoe out past the tall reeds and fire one shot towards the ocean. Then when the sky turns black from all of the ducks flying up out of the reeds the hunters will each exceed their bag limit if the shot 3 times. Make sure the birds make it over the land before you shoot or you will have a difficult time trying to find the ones you shot in the reeds. Good luck and you can thank me someday.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 1, 2015)

Billy2516 said:


> #s was picking up for me been hunting solo latly. But all at once gone. Gonna try a smal swamp in the morn and see if I can add some woodies to the bag off goodies.    Ps. I have a couple off mergansers in the fridge any recipes out there that dosent include cow pies.  I thought about making jerky out of them. Idk



Good luck with you recipes, be safe and have a great hunt.
Post pic when you get them.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 2, 2015)

Billy2516 said:


> #s was picking up for me been hunting solo latly. But all at once gone. Gonna try a smal swamp in the morn and see if I can add some woodies to the bag off goodies.    Ps. I have a couple off mergansers in the fridge any recipes out there that dosent include cow pies.  I thought about making jerky out of them. Idk



Shot first ganser in cow field bout 8yrs in fl. Dad and guy i hunted with had nothing good to say bout them. I wrapped breast in bacon rolled in jalepeno and grilled to rare (very short time and red). Tasted great like the rest. I have one now in freezer breasted out in sweet and savory sauce. Should be yum cooked same way.


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank You for the recipe I'll try that


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

No luck today seen two woodies out of rang bout to call it a day


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 2, 2015)

Well at lease you tried! I couldn't get anyone to go with me so I stayed up and watched the football games half the night. Going to go scout and work on blinds at noon. I don't go in the water much by myself anymore. Just don't feel safe.


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

How far are you from carnesville Woodstock ?


----------



## joboo (Jan 2, 2015)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Well at lease you tried! I couldn't get anyone to go with me so I stayed up and watched the football games half the night. Going to go scout and work on blinds at noon. I don't go in the water much by myself anymore. Just don't feel safe.



Its funny, my wife just started a "you don't go hunting by yourself, its too dangerous".
I guess she read the horror stories.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 2, 2015)

87...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depends day to day up here, have been seeing a good push of divers and a few puddlers.  Next week supposed to get down to 3 degrees mid week, should be good.


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

Saw some wigeons today first for me. Called them close to high though the wouldn't commit to the decoys. Guess they don't like mallards lol.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Been seeing a lot of widgeon here


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think there some fellas  messin the birds up at one of are holes they was shooting at 6:10. If I'm not mistaking spose to stop at 5:40 idk


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Been seeing a lot of widgeon here



I'm in NE GA. though


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

We rarely see them, most stay on the coast.  Me and my buddies have shooting them on a decent basis, usually it is only a few a year.  Just might have had a good push or hatch or both


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 2, 2015)

Seen more geese and ducks today than I have been seeing. Going to try them in the morning. It will be cool and wet!
Here Ducky Ducky


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2015)

not much on the salt but hooded mergs


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 3, 2015)

Common names. Whats the difference in a hooded merganser, a hairy head, a harry head,  and a grebe?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 3, 2015)

the commons are about twice the size as a hooded and you can kill 5 not 2. All you low country folks eat them like they were  a mallad.


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 3, 2015)

Anybody had any luck on evening hunts ?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Got two mallards this evening, 10 minutes before sunset.


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 3, 2015)

Saw to mergansers booth that time.  didn't shoot though


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 5, 2015)

#'s jumped up for me today 20 woodies and 2 mallards  bye 8:00 not bad since there was just a couple.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 5, 2015)

I had over 30 woodies come into a hole Friday that I saw 8 at the last time I scouted it a week previous.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 5, 2015)

Mine left Warren county the week after thanksgiving. Only the occasional sawbill since.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally started seeing some new birds on Friday here.  Been hit or miss most of the season but seeing birds in every hole I scout now. Typical...


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 8, 2015)

Saw. About 40 or so today before 8:00.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 8, 2015)

We racked up 5 mallards and 2 geese, should have had a few more ducks, -5 degrees and 20-25 MPH N. wind made it tough.  Ice is forming on some of the bigger lakes and rivers, you all get ready.

Last two days, found a bunch of blacks and mallards today, bring on the morning.


----------

